# Thai Ridgeback?



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone have experience with that breed? I have a friend with two females that don't get along, littermates raised together, neither wants to give up Alpha... She tells me they are independent thinkers, very protective of their property and people, don't bark except for cause, and are a very primitive breed that only comes into estrus once a year. Anyone have any input on that breed?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

it's my understanding they are used for hunting in their homeland, probably not a good choice for LGD.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

they are NOT good for an LGD, they will chase pretty much anything smaller than them and many things larger too...
they also do NOT do well as an "outdoor" dog, they are short coated and need protection from excessive heat and excessive cold.
also given the primitive temperment they tend to be incredibly standoffish with anyone they dont bond strongly with, so as outdoor only dogs they tend to be quite a bit like keeping a loaded gun with no saftey under your pillow...

as a HOUSE dog/family pet, once they bond to you they are incredibly loyal, extreemly protective and make amazing alarm/guard dogs of family/property, but they can also be incredibly stubborn, hard headed and aloof (they are bred to think for themselves) so id never suggest one as a "first time" dog or for anyone whos used to breeds bred to please (retreivers/goldens ect)

true Tai's are incredibly rare in the US, but even so unless your planning on working showing and eventually breeding getting her spayed not onlys aves you issues but is better for her health.

oh and they cannot be trusted offleash outside of a fenced area and are quite adept at jumping fences, a 6 ft fence would be an absolute minimum if your planning on leaving her outside unsupervised, they will run right through those invisible fences even on higest setting.


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

is that the same as a Rhodesian ridgeback? A friend has one and it's mostly indoors, and wonderful with his 5 kids.


----------



## daddygilbert (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah, momof2birds, they're different. Rhodesians were bred in South Africa to hunt lions.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

rhodesians were curs, they worked stock & hunted all kinds of game to include lions.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

the thais and rhodies probably came from similar very very distant relitives, and both need to be "family dogs" rather than outdoors only lgd types and they are both bred to HUNT, but beyond that the thais are much more primitive and a "harder" dog.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

They are "real" Thai Ridgebacks. The owners used to show, and the sire was ranked top in the nation one year. He is a superb dog, getting on in years. He is twelve now, sorta wobbly and has lost a lot of his spectacular muscle mass he had when he was younger. Here is the one on the left that is getting re-homed.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

they are fabulous dogs and definatly very unique...
it realy would depend on what you expect form the dog, id never trust them alone around small livestock, again there bred to hunt...id probbaly not even trust them alone around larger livestoc and they do need to be part of the family, they dont do well living outdoors ect...so if your looking for an extreemly loyal, FAMILY PET to live in the home, and your willing to deal with a little bit of hardheadedness and aloofness with strangers and want a dog whos going to let you now when something is not quite right outside...then id say go for it.

but if your looking for a LGD, to live outdoors...then probably not your best choice.

keep us updated they are spectacular dogs and i love seeing pics of the rare breeds.


----------

